# What enneagram would you MOST like to be?



## dfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> to be perfectly honest, my life atm consists of applying to jobs, occasionally hanging out with my one friend and this site +typology central. my enneagram type is already figured out (though, as you said, there ARE dark periods of figuring out one's type. I'm not here to deny that and have had plenty of experience with the downsides of 7) and my MBTI is DEFINITELY figured out, so apart from helping people with typing issues when asked, I'm just for fun, and I don't see a problem with creating threads purely for the sake of amusement as long as they are relevant.
> 
> Edit: I respect that you are here primarily for more pragmatic reasons and I try not to derail more serious threads, but frankly, I'm not. I'm here primarily because I have no life and people on typology forums make for interesting conversation/intellectual stimulation.


OK, may be I should have PM'ed but PM makes it feel too personal. Anyway, my point is I'm afraid, you'll be like this forever, SOM. You got tons of information. It's like getting to know a girl, if you keep playing around with her, she'll shut you out and you'll never know who she is.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> the uglier everything gets.


That's kind of the problem though, what about people who aren't healthy? What about people who are intergrated? Apparently the entire system is interconnected and the numbers move to other numbers in line with personal health. It makes more sense to type someone when they are either unhealthy or average then it does to type them when they are healthy and that just makes no logical or conceivable sense to me. 

Although there are aspects of Ennengram I do like the idea of variants, wings and tritype obfuscates the entire system and plays heavily on the type to the point where confusion abounds and breeds multiple partners to tango with itself. Especially for those who don't have great insight on what they are like when they were unhealthy - it would take a lot of external understanding of the way one acts to fit a lot of the descriptions and a lot of the time the descriptions are as vague as possible and could fit other types quite easily. 

I have heard numerous theories and ideologies of Enneagram saying that E is what you do rather then who you are on the inside, while others claim the reverse. I ask the question again, what do you do when you are healthy? The extremes of measurement in terms of unhealthy and healthy could make you look like a completely different type due to E's own theory of intergration and disintergration, also the softer or harsher variants can make a type look suitably different as well. Sexual variants tend to look a lot harsher then Social variants for instance. Misidentifications are all too probable as we can see from all the stickies in most of the Etype forums. 



> the consciousness of a type 2 revolves around others. they feel unloved and emotionally deprived and continually seek gratification, admiration, love and acceptance from the outside world.


4's are often similar. 8's and 2's are also seen to be similar as well as most men misidentify as 8's when they are 2's. Social desirability leads most women to be 2's even if they are 6's, 9's or other types. The mind just boggles on how much the E-test messes up and how individuals get multiple solutions sometimes 5 of more types for answering one test.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

dfoster said:


> OK, may be I should have PM'ed but PM makes it feel too personal. Anyway, my point is I'm afraid, you'll be like this forever, SOM. You got tons of information. It's like getting to know a girl, if you keep playing around with her, she'll shut you out and you'll never know who she is.


if you insist lol
you see that because I don't like to talk about my personal struggles a lot online (I'm sure you can relate, Mr. "PMs are personal" lol) because they are pathetic, embarrassing and not something I'm generally comfortable sharing with people atm. because of this, my online persona has remained fairly consistent, so my "progress" is probably not very obvious. 

are you saying you'd like to know more about my personal problems/struggles I'm trying to overcome? because I have plenty to talk about if that's the case, but I generally tend to self disclose such matters


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

dfoster said:


> OK, may be I should have PM'ed but PM makes it feel too personal. Anyway, my point is I'm afraid, you'll be like this forever, SOM. You got tons of information. It's like getting to know a girl, if you keep playing around with her, she'll shut you out and you'll never know who she is.


Better watch out, @Swordsman of Mana. With all this fooling, you might get Ms. Enneagram pregnant. Think of the child support you'd have to pay when she pops out nonuplets...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Arrow said:


> That's kind of the problem though, what about people who aren't healthy? What about people who are intergrated? Apparently the entire system is interconnected and the numbers move to other numbers in line with personal health. It makes more sense to type someone when they are either unhealthy or average then it does to type them when they are healthy and that just makes no logical or conceivable sense to me.


even in the healthiest types, the fixation is still there, it's just put in perspective. an 8 who has integrated to 2 is not the same as a real 2 (healthy 8w7s usually don't even look 2-ish)



> Although there are aspects of Ennengram I do like the idea of variants, wings and tritype obfuscates the entire system and plays heavily on the type to the point where confusion abounds and breeds multiple partners to tango with itself. Especially for those who don't have great insight on what they are like when they were unhealthy - it would take a lot of external understanding of the way one acts to fit a lot of the descriptions and a lot of the time the descriptions are as vague as possible and could fit other types quite easily.


I don't tend to place a lot of weight in tritype unless it is eminently clear (@Boss for instance has VERY clear influence from all three of her fixes. I on the other hand have a more subtle gut fix and a weak heart fix)




> I have heard numerous theories and ideologies of Enneagram saying that E is what you do rather then who you are on the inside, while others claim the reverse. I ask the question again, what do you do when you are healthy? The extremes of measurement in terms of unhealthy and healthy could make you look like a completely different type due to E's own theory of intergration and disintergration, also the softer or harsher variants can make a type look suitably different as well. Sexual variants tend to look a lot harsher then Social variants for instance. Misidentifications are all too probable as we can see from all the stickies in most of the Etype forums.


the enneagram requires one to look at their entire life, their most irrational fixations, their darkest moments, their delusions about reality and the motivation behind their unconscious tendencies. no one is healthy/integrated for 100% of their life, so they have ample information to type themselves if they evaluate their lives thoroughly 




> 4's are often similar. 8's and 2's are also seen to be similar as well as most men misidentify as 8's when they are 2's. Social desirability leads most women to be 2's even if they are 6's, 9's or other types. The mind just boggles on how much the E-test messes up and how individuals get multiple solutions sometimes 5 of more types for answering one test.


were you relying on the Enneagram tests to begin with?


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

SillaSY said:


> I think each Enneagram type has several traits I admire and would like to emulate in some way. That being said, I like being a Type 5 and I have no personal qualms about my type. I wouldn't change it to be another type. I'd rather work out my issues and become a stellar, healthy Type 5.


you type 5s are awesome! don't ever change... 

i think i'd stay who i am (4w5 7w6 9w1, best i can tell)...other than the lack of self-discipline from type 7...


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I think potentially type 2 may use their time in a better way because they could give amazing contributions to others and perhaps add more than a 1 due to their loving nature, like a Mother Teresa. I do think they get caught up in relationships too often, so they're less focused on contributing to society as well as a 1.

Most types just waste their time due to a self-serving nature, so I had trouble stating any type outside of my own, but that is because our values differ.

If I truly desired relaxation while belittling other values I would become a 9.

If I truly wanted to enjoy my experience I would choose 7.

If I truly desired to be appreciated for hard work I would become a 3.

If I truly wanted to learn everything there is to know I would choose 5.


----------



## happyrain (Apr 25, 2012)

Er, I like mine. 3w2, 6w5, and 8w7. I don't really know what it'd be like to be anything else though...-_-
But because of my perfectionism and obsession with success (I mean, ambition and determination), I get pretty far. So yeah. My own...


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

2, 3 and 9. These are the types I can relate to the least, but I'd love to see the world from a completely different perspective. I'm fascinated with things I lack


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

I would sell my soul for chance to been a 5W6-8W9-4W5....dammit,why a cant been a 5 or an 8?why.....?:crying::crying:


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd love to be a healthy 9, like the Dalai Llama. No more envy, no more wanting stuff that others have, no more expectations- just *peace*. God, that must be wonderful.

The next type I may consider is a healthy 4, as I am naturally drawn to uniqueness and I often think I was "born different" from most people. And one person I know thought I may be an actual 4 (I'm not a 4).

I do like being a 1, though. It's not an easy place to be, but strangely enough, I can handle the difficulties.


----------

